

Automating Browser Testing the Easy Way - jcsalterego
http://eng.genius.com/blog/2009/07/14/automating-browser-testing-the-easy-way/

======
jusob
Selenium is really a great tool. it requires a little bit of JavaScript
knowledge to identify DOM elements. Beginners can use the Firefox plugin to
get an easy start.

